# Red flame in???



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

We've been cutting trees along a river bank ( Guadalupe river) here in South Central Texas. I am pretty sure they are elm trees. But, some of them have loads of the same flame color found in the box elder trees I've seen others posting. Do elm trees do this too? Here is a pic from yesterday where I cut a branch off a log I was trimming to load on the trailer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)

I cut a large brach of an ash tree in my yard that had the same coloring in it, so I guess it's not exclusive to box elder. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes sir. We're finding it in some of the ash down here too.


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2017)

I can tell you it faded real dang quick in mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> I can tell you it faded real dang quick in mine!


It's blood and it bled out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2017)

I see that a lot in Bradford pear trees, but that bark doesn't seem right for pear.


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

No sir. They're not pears. Pretty sure they are elm trees.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 4, 2017)

Some of the Cuban Mahogany has had similar but it was very purple. By the time it was finished and had a little bit of age it became more of a normal Mahogany color. Just a darker swirl. I know it is totally different than the rest but now I'm curious if this color in yours holds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

> I know it is totally different than the rest but now I'm curious if this color in yours holds.



Me too. I've been watching the ends of the logs we have already hauled home and the color seems to be stable thus far, a month in. We'll see.


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2017)

I can tell you in the ash it faded after 2 weeks. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

